
Intel's New Chip Wizard Has a Plan to Bring Back the Magic - ibobev
https://www.wired.com/story/intels-new-chip-wizard-plan-bring-back-magic/
======
lostgame
This article contains very little beyond people at Intel try to state they can
'keep up' with the 'delusion' of Moore's Law.

Intel's real threat will be ARM-based computers, IMHO.

